# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κλουβιά >  Το κλουβί των μικρών μου

## zack27

Να και το δικο μου δεν ειναι κατι ιδιαιτερο αλλα πιστευω τα μικρα περνανε μια χαρα εκι μεσα....

----------

